# What to Do With a Hind Quarter of Deer



## BJClark (Nov 6, 2009)

a hind quarter of deer??


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 6, 2009)

Why do people......



keep posting thread titles like this?

 sorry! Wouldn't have a clue what to do with a hind quarter of deer


----------



## BJClark (Nov 6, 2009)

ewenlin;



> Why do people......
> keep posting thread titles like this?




Well, for me..Our daughter asked her dad if he could bring a *small* package of deer so that she could make some deer jerky..well he brought an entire hind quarter...which is way more than she expected..


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 6, 2009)

eat it!


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 6, 2009)

BJClark said:


> ewenlin;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can YOU be my dad?


----------



## BJClark (Nov 6, 2009)

ewenlin;



> Can YOU be my dad?



Given the fact I am a woman...that would not be possible...


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 6, 2009)

Eat it.

Throw it on the grill.

But not in that order.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 6, 2009)

AThornquist;




I intend to eat it, maybe break it down into smaller sections for different meals..
however...I don't have any recipes..


----------



## tlharvey7 (Nov 6, 2009)

find a good butcher and portion it in steaks & ground
i emphasize the "good" in butcher. boneless & hairless is what you want with venison


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 6, 2009)

Hamburger it up. Stick it in a grinder and use it in Chili. It is awesome. 

True Story. My sister made my mom promise her that she wouldn't trick her into eating Bambi. Well, my mom made some chili with deer meat in it. My sister came home from her College dorm and had some chili. She called my Mommy up right away and said that was the best chili my mom had ever made. Sis got total silence on the other end of the phone for a few. Then she got a somber, "Oh Janice, I am so sorry." LOL....

Guess what? Sissy loves deer meat now. LOL


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 6, 2009)

Leave it by the side of the road.  

I do not like venison [its too gamey for me], but my parents have it around a lot- they grind it and mix it 50/50 with ground beef to be used in whatever capacity they use ground beef. That is bearable for me.


----------



## tlharvey7 (Nov 6, 2009)

BJClark said:


> AThornquist;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2lbs ground venison.... brown it
add 1 can condense cream of mushroom soup

layer in bottom of baking dish

add layer of corn (as much as you like, i use a big bag of frozen)

add layer of mashed pototo.... 

top with shredded cheddar and paprika

bake till crispy on top

my kids LOVE this version of shepherds pie


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 6, 2009)

This thread is making me hungry!

If you're out of ideas, slice them up into small pieces and stir fry with ginger and garlic. Asian style!


----------



## ServantofGod (Nov 6, 2009)

Venison jerky...


----------



## Montanablue (Nov 6, 2009)

I know this will sound a little odd, but ewenlin is right - venison in an Asian type stir fry is SO GOOD.

Chilli is delicious too - and especially good if you have kids who aren't a big fan of the gamey flavour. The sauce brings out the best of the flavor while also masking some of the stronger flavours.


----------



## Archlute (Nov 6, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> True Story. My sister made my mom promise her that she wouldn't trick her into eating Bambi. Well, my mom made some chili with deer meat in it. My sister came home from her College dorm and had some chili. She called my Mommy up right away and said that was the best chili my mom had ever made. Sis got total silence on the other end of the phone for a few. Then she got a somber, "Oh Janice, I am so sorry." LOL....


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 6, 2009)

Smoked brats. Smoked brats. And more... smoked brats.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 6, 2009)

I wholeheartedly agree with Randy. While you may be able to get a roast out of the hindquarter, if you are doing the butchering yourself and if you're inexperienced, it may be tricky. In a worst case scenario, always fall back on grinding it into burger. Just cut the meat off the bone and throw it in a grinder. Mix with hamburger if you feel compelled.


----------



## Edward (Nov 6, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> Chilli is delicious too - and especially good if you have kids who aren't a big fan of the gamey flavour. The sauce brings out the best of the flavor while also masking some of the stronger flavours.



 Flavour??? I've been thinking that you were 'Mericun, not one of those furriners. /


----------



## Skyler (Nov 6, 2009)

Cook it and eat it. I don't see what's so hard about that.


----------



## TrueConvert (Nov 6, 2009)

BJClark said:


> AThornquist;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's a splendid recipe. Take a can of cream of mushroom soup, and a pack of dried onion soup and mix. Put in a crock pot with the venison portion along with a couple bay leaves; cook on low for 8 hours.
DELISH!!!! The soups combine w/ the juices from the venison to make a phenomenal gravy. In fact, I'm waiting on friends to bring me some venison so I can make it myself. Enjoy!!
Another is similar; Just take a couple cans of flavored diced tomatoes, put in crock pot w/ venison for 8 hours. Voila!!


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 6, 2009)

The ham portion of a deer has some good roast cuts in it. Here is a link to a basic butchering diagram. It is similar to how I cut a deer:







http://www.askthemeatman.com/images/venisoncuttingchartopti36kb.jpg


----------



## CatherineL (Nov 6, 2009)

You could make a lot of jerky with that! Its only truly game if it was butchered wrong and the bladder ruptured. Also, I've found that some deer (especially big older bucks) are tough and dry if you try to grill them. Roasting wet with slow heat until it falls apart works well. If you don't like the taste of deer, use it with heavily spiced meals like chili or tacos and you seriously will never tell the difference from beef. We had deer chili last night, in fact. Yum!


----------



## MarieP (Nov 6, 2009)

BJClark said:


> a hind quarter of deer??



Make venison jerky and mail it to all interested PuritanBoard members!!


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 6, 2009)

Venison Barbeque


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 7, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Why do people......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha, I guess you don't hunt much or stockpile hunting rifles much in Singapore, huh?

I bet you never hear these sorts of questions in SIngapore, huh?


----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 9, 2009)

My son called at 5:00 a.m. today to tell me a deer ran into his car on the highway when he was going 55 mph on his way to work. Maybe $2000.00 of damage, and all his brother said when he heard about it was, "Did he pull off the highway and bring the deer home?"

(he wasn't hurt, even though he was picking glass out of his pockets all day at work)


----------

